# #tbt 12 weeks scan skull prediction /nub theory please!!



## cupcakekitty

Next Friday I am due my next scan at 21+3 weeks where hopefully I will find out the sex of our baby! 

Until then here is a picture of my 12 week scan where I have looked into both skull/nub theory but I still haven't a clue...

Plus I am beginning to get impatient and it is all for a little fun :happydance::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12weekspudding.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I think girl.


----------



## cupcakekitty

Cheers for your response a few people have said girl even though I keep calling my bump a 'he' for some reason ha ha!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Mine is a 'he' too but after having 4 boys already I'm sure I'm likely to have another! Please take a look at my 11.6 nub shot and tell me what you think. It looks boyish to me! Yours looks girly, straight out and parallel with spine.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy, it looks like stacking to me :)


----------



## cupcakekitty

I cannot tell to judge myself the nub theory confuses me lol


----------



## biscuits104

Hmm, I'm leaning boy. Congrats on your cute little baby <3


----------



## cupcakekitty

Thanks for all the replies I am so excited cannot wait for Friday to get here hope they can guess the gender from the scan! Any more guesses??


----------



## cupcakekitty

bump bump!


----------



## drmom90210

Update? :)


----------



## Kmx

Girl


----------



## cupcakekitty

Sorry for not updaing I thought I had *baby brain is real* ha ha!

My scan went really well and I am having a boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

